# 60D + EFS17-55 f/2.8 - Â£1000 at Tesco



## traveller (Jun 19, 2011)

Just seen this; could be just the ticket for someone - I think that the price is probably a mistake, but they may honour it if you place an order...


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, its only delivered to the UK Mainland. Seems like a error to me though.


----------



## arioch82 (Jun 19, 2011)

just bought it.
will let you know they will deliver it but they surely took my money from the card...

i've got a 17-40L which one of the two lenses do you think I should sell?


----------



## Freshprince08 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just bought it too.... not holding my breath but will keep you posted.

Thanks for the heads up @traveller!


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 19, 2011)

arioch82 said:


> i've got a 17-40L which one of the two lenses do you think I should sell?



I would never sell my 17-40 and would never buy the 17-55, if that helps.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 19, 2011)

this one?
both of those are â‚¬870 each at my shop, that's gotta be a typo.
but then again, look at the standard Â£1,588.97 Save Â£589.00.
so maybe they do know what they're doing.
also, the 60d + 18-55 IS is Â£914.97
if you've got the cash, buy a few and sell them on ebay...


----------



## arioch82 (Jun 19, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> arioch82 said:
> 
> 
> > i've got a 17-40L which one of the two lenses do you think I should sell?
> ...



well the review on digitalpicture says that the 17-55 is sharper along the all range plus the 2.8 plus the 3-stops IS... the "only" advantage of the 17-40 seems to be the waterproof and the full-frame compatibility


----------



## arioch82 (Jun 19, 2011)

just received a call from Tesco to confirm the order, card details etc.
They said they will send me the item asap... keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## lol (Jun 19, 2011)

Argh! If I didn't get a 600D recently as 2nd body to 7D, I'd be all over this!

Actually, if I got it, sold the 600D+17-55 (as used) that means I could get a body upgrade and probably still have a small profit. Someone talk me in/out of this??? Before you ask, I already have the 15-85 and for my needs the extra range is more useful than a shorter f/2.8 zoom.

All assuming they do sell them at that price of course.


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been watching the CR forums now for around 6 months in anticipation of the 5DIII to venture into the world of full frame (Currently have a 7D & 400D), but i had to join today to make my first post to *thank Traveller* for his/her find and for sharing this with us all.

I ordered this around 2 hours ago and just received the same call as arioch82 to confirm security details. They told me it was a direct dispatch from their supplier and to expect delivery in 2-3 days

Hopefully we'll all receive our nice new 17-55 f2.8 and as a bonus for just Â£200 a 60D as well 

I think it's probably going to be difficult to justify 3 APS-C bodies so it may now me time to say farewell to the 400D...fingers crossed


----------



## lol (Jun 19, 2011)

After checking my credit card and bank balances, I gave in an ordered too... thanks to the timing I wont have to pay my credit card for over a month so I have lots of time to decide what to do.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 19, 2011)

arioch82 said:


> just bought it.
> will let you know they will deliver it but they surely took my money from the card...
> 
> i've got a 17-40L which one of the two lenses do you think I should sell?



I sold my 17-40mm L. It did not compare in sharpness with the 17-55mm lens on my 40D or 7D, and the 17-55 has IS and is f/2.8. I did use it on my 5D MK II for a few hundred images, there was nothing wrong with it, but I prefered a used Tokina 17mm f/3.5 for $125 to the L lens. There is a reason its a bargain lens.

Compare them, and make your choice.


----------



## traveller (Jun 19, 2011)

Seems that a few of you have throw the gauntlet down to Tesco and placed orders; I sincerely hope that they don't try and back out of the deal if they have made a mistake... Good luck. 

Credit to Camera Price Buster, which is where I saw this deal. Let us know if Tesco do try and backtrack on this offer, as I think that complaints should be made of false advertising.


----------



## henryblyth (Jun 19, 2011)

traveller said:


> Credit to Camera Price Buster, which is where I saw this deal. Let us know if Tesco do try and backtrack on this offer, as I think that complaints should be made of false advertising.



+1 to www.camerapricebuster.co.uk

And "hear here" to rising up against Tesco when they backtrack. It's not if, it's when:



> Your order is an offer to buy from us. Nothing that we do or say will amount to any acceptance of that offer until we actually despatch an item to you, at which point a contract will be made between us. At any point up until then we may decline to supply an item to you. If we decline to supply an item to you and you have already paid for it, we will give you a full refund of any amount already paid for that item in accordance with our refund policy in section 7 below.



They [online retailers] have protected themselves against pricing errors now


----------



## lol (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't get a phone call, but just looked at my order status and it is on "At warehouse - dispatching soon".


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jun 20, 2011)

Just ordered one!
Let's see what happens...

Even in the picture it shows a 17-55mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2011)

alipaulphotography said:


> Even in the picture it shows a 17-55mm.



Also, the price differential is right - i.e., the 60D+17-85mm shows a Â£50 savings, while the 60D+17-55mm shows a Â£589 savings. Looks like a great deal if they deliver on their offered product!


----------



## arioch82 (Jun 20, 2011)

lol said:


> I didn't get a phone call, but just looked at my order status and it is on "At warehouse - dispatching soon".



yeah my order status is the same.

the only thing that worries me is: 

"For delivery on Friday 31st December 9999 between 11:59pm - 11:59pm"

don't think I'll be home for that time XD


----------



## Fleetie (Jun 20, 2011)

arioch82 said:


> lol said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get a phone call, but just looked at my order status and it is on "At warehouse - dispatching soon".
> ...



And besides, the 5D3 will probably have been announced by then....


Martin


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Jun 20, 2011)

bad news...Tesco are calling cutomers to cancel their orders "because of a pricing error on the website"

to be expected i guess 

from looking on the other forums it sounds like most people have now had their orders cancelled. i received my call 10 minutes ago to cancel the order i placed yesterday.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 20, 2011)

Fleetie said:


> arioch82 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah my order status is the same.
> ...



Yes, but sadly, the EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM still probably won't be available for purchase yet. ;D


----------



## arioch82 (Jun 20, 2011)

just received the call from tesco... order canceled :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2011)

arioch82 said:


> just received the call from tesco... order canceled :'(



Bummer. Looks like another case of, "If it looks too good to be true, it probably is..." At least in this case, it wasn't a scam, just an error.


----------



## lol (Jun 20, 2011)

While not unexpected, they haven't removed the sale page or changed the price on their web site yet.

Will at least save me the dilemma of what to do with it all!


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jun 20, 2011)

Shucks. I didn't want them anyway. Just the sweet delicious ebay money.


----------



## traveller (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for causing all you guys (and girls?) to get your hopes up... Still it was worth a try. 

I guess it could've been worse, suppose they'd despatched you all a 60D and 18-55 kit lens, then you'd have had to mess around returning it for a refund and I don't know who'd have picked up the postage tab. That would have made me feel really guilty.


----------



## lol (Jun 20, 2011)

Still no change to my order status yet. No calls either.

If they were to send the wrong kit (not as described) then I believe under distance selling regulations they would be responsible for paying return postage.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 20, 2011)

What happens if you refuse to cancel the order ?

Surely if something is advertised at X price, they accept an order for it, they have to honour the sale ?


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 21, 2011)

Haydn1971 said:


> What happens if you refuse to cancel the order ?
> 
> Surely if something is advertised at X price, they accept an order for it, they have to honour the sale ?



It was a obvious typo, and the terms of sale that the customer agreed to specified that the sale could be cancelled and money refunded. Its wishful thinking to think that they would give away some very expensive equipment over a Typo.

I had the same thing happen to me, I ordered a 7D the day they were announced, and a few weeks later, Amazon.com cancelled my order because their price was wrong by about $200. This wasn't a obvious typo, they just speculated on the actual price and started taking orders. Pretty sleezy. They didn't even give me the option of paying that extra for it, so I lost my place in line for a early delivery.

I ordered from Adorama instead.


----------



## Freshprince08 (Jun 21, 2011)

Order cancelled here too.... guess I'll have to keep saving for the mythical 5DIII....


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Jun 21, 2011)

i think it's pretty bad form on Tesco's part that they're still advertising it at the wrong price

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.211-1426.aspx


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Jun 21, 2011)

Tesco have now updated their site. The new price is Â£1,588.97


----------



## lol (Jun 21, 2011)

No further change to my order status here. No phone calls either... wonder how many orders they had - maybe they have a backlog to manually clear?


----------



## henryblyth (Jun 21, 2011)

Earlier I had a call following up my email to BBC Watchdog (I cc'd it to Tesco Direct) to apologise for all inconvenience caused and to offer a further refund of Â£15. However, another emailer just had a reply stating the Terms & Conditions and apologising further. I guess the emailer either worded their email quite strongly, or didn't involve Watchdog. Also, another user('s wife) is having talks with Trading Standards.

We all knew it was an honest mistake - EF-S 17-85mm and EF-S 17-55mm are VERY alike - but Tesco haven't handled the entire thing very well. Included in that bad-handling was leaving the page up for more than 24-hours after the error was noticed. All other points-of-sale were sorted; but they just couldn't remove a web page.

This might have started out as a bargin-grab, but it then turned towards making Tesco's malpractice clear. We must do all we can to fight against what might be a dupe for greater web-traffic and product orders.

This is the first time I've ever done anything like this. All the time I felt like I was channeling my brother, who is pure 'this'! It was fun, and I hope it works out as well for others who are waiting on a refund as it has for myself 

Regards,
Henry


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, the amount of money is quite different in my case, but I recently went to purchase the DxO FilmPack 3, and on the comparison page for the Essential vs. Expert versions, the Expert version was listed for 79 USD. Adding it to the cart showed it as $99. I emailed their support department, and very soon after (before I received any reply) they had corrected the page to it's current form. However, I subsequently received an email from them stating they would issue me a promo code enabling me to purchase at the $79 price which was originally listed.


----------



## henryblyth (Jun 21, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Granted, the amount of money is quite different in my case, but I recently went to purchase the DxO FilmPack 3, and on the comparison page for the Essential vs. Expert versions, the Expert version was listed for 79 USD. Adding it to the cart showed it as $99. I emailed their support department, and very soon after (before I received any reply) they had corrected the page to it's current form. However, I subsequently received an email from them stating they would issue me a promo code enabling me to purchase at the $79 price which was originally listed.



Really goes to differentiate the nice and good companies form the... erm... not so  Just called Carphone Warehouse to take them up on a Â£25 voucher offer since their iPad 1 clearance day. (http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ipad-1-classic-16gb-wi-fi-carphone-warehouse-164-50/945864) Money never parted hands, yet they felt they were losing customer loyalty enough to hand out vouchers. After sorting out the voucher with an employee over the phone, I asked to speak to his manager. I then passed on compliments of the employee's demeanor and, in general, how great Carphone Warehouse are. Was really clear after the way Tesco handled everything.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 21, 2011)

There is a difference between giving you the sale price where they still make a profit, and losing several hundred dollars.


----------



## nex-s (Jun 22, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> There is a difference between giving you the sale price where they still make a profit, and losing several hundred dollars.



+1. One thing is giving a voucher for a few pounds or dollars, when you're still going to buy the product or leave that money with the company, especially if it will be spent on a service, rather than a product. And letting someone buy something for half a grand less, than it's inteded to be sold is something completely different, because company loses money then. And they know that otherwise you wouldn't have ordered the product, if it wasn't 500 pounds less. So to them loyalty does not really matter in this case.


----------



## lol (Jun 22, 2011)

Order status: cancelled and refunded. Unlike the others I never got a call from them at any time.


----------

